# WindowBuilder in oxygen installieren



## Hdr (22. Jul 2017)

Hilfe...ich versuche schon 3 Tage ohne Erfolg in oxygen den WidowBuilder zu installieren.
Ich wähle in „help“ die Option „Neue Software installieren“
(erstaunlicherweise ist dieser Text als einziger auf deutsch)
Es öffnet sich ein Dialog mit: „Work with“
dort gebe ich „http.//download.eclpse.org“ ein.

Daraufhin werden mir 5 Möglichkeiten angeboten:
http://download.eclipse.org/technologie/epp/packages/oxygen
(wenn ich diese Option wähle erhalte ich die Meldung:“no catagorized items“)
Oomph latest Milestone – http://download.eclipse.org/comph/updates/milestone/latest
Oxygen – http://download.eclipse.org/releases/oxygen/201706781000
Ihe eclipse projekt updates – http://download.eclipse.org/eclipse/updates 4.7
Oxygen – http://download.eclipse.org/releases/oxygen
Wenn ich eine dieser Möglichkeiten durch Doppelklick anwähle, erscheint eine Liste mit Software. In keiner dieser Listen ist der WindowBuilder enthalten.

Wenn ich von Hand http://download.eclipse.org/WindowBuilder oder
http://download.eclipse.org/windowbuilder eingebe kommt die Meldung
„Could not find http://download.eclipse.org/WindowBuilder“

kann mir jemand weiterhelfen ?
Ohne den WindowBuilder kann ich nicht weiterarbeiten.


----------



## Morris Norris (22. Jul 2017)

Probier es mal mit http://download.eclipse.org/windowbuilder/WB/integration/4.7/


----------



## Hdr (23. Jul 2017)

Prima, hat geklappt...mir fällt ein Stein vom Herzen.
Küss Dir die Füsse !


----------

